# Side effects from stopping Clomid



## Neons31 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi All

Looking for a bit of help.... I have be TTC for 3 years now  I had been taking clomid for 4 months, my consultant advised that i did not need to take it any more. I have stopped taking it for 2 months now. last month was fine but this month I've has 2 periods 12 days apart with the last one lasting 6 days. I have been having pressure like pains on my right side constant and my tummy is swollen and I still feell  

has anyone else experienced this before ?

Thanks
Lx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It's some time since I was on clomid and I was prescribed it for different reasons (I ovulate naturally & took it to "boost" ie release more eggs).

The clomid drug can stay in your system for a few weeks after stopping so this may go some way to explaining you still feeling a little bit  

If you've had 2 bleeds in a short space of time then it would appear that your cycles are a bit squiffy and erratic and possibly didn't ovulate naturally.....or it could be that the other symptoms you mention (pain in right side/swollen tummy) are because you're ovaries are trying to produce follicles and ovulate.

I would definitely give your consultant a call and ask for further advise as I wouldn't be happy to just be told didn't need it anymore and left to own devices, when it's obvious from what you're saying here, that you did need some assistance.

Hope you can get it sorted
Good luck & take care 
Natasha xx


----------

